# Celeron M oder Centrino



## zeja (24. April 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich suche im Moment ein einigermaßen günstigen Notebook und stelle mir die Frage wie Leistungsfähig die aktuellen Celeron M sind im Vergleich zu den Centrinos die man vor 2-3 Jahren so hatte.

Meine Erfahrung mit Celeron ist schon ein wenig her, war aber alles andere als gut (war damals in nem Desktop PC).

Die Anforderungen an das Notebook sind nicht sonderlich hoch. Betrifft eigentlich nur im Internet surfen und ein wenig Textverarbeitung, Betriebssystem wäre XP oder Ubuntu. Möchte allerdings auch was haben was ein wenig länger benutzbar ist als nur 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## chmee (25. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Celeron_M

Wie dort beschrieben, fehlen dem Celeron M die Stromspartechniken und laufen auf langsameren FSB. Durch die niedrigere Spannung und dem niedrigeren FSB ist der Verbrauch trotzdem niedrig.

Ich habe Letztens ein "Celeron M"-Laptop ( Belinea o.book 1) Neuaufsetzen dürfen, naja, es ist halt ein preiswertes Notebook, wird seinen Job machen, alles Normale lief flüssig, aber man erwartet halt auch nicht viel. Ab etwa 470 Euro gibt es schon Dualcore-Laptops, ich denke, da darf man die Celerons ruhig im Regal stehen lassen.

Einkauftips:
http://www.harlander.com - sehr günstig "gebrauchte" Laptops abgreifen.
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de - preiswert bei großer Auswahl - schneller Versand
http://www.notebookshop-berlin.de - Reinschauen und vergleichen lohnt sich.

Gegen die Kampfpreise der Medienketten kann man auch nichts sagen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2008)

Centrino ist keine CPU sondern eine Platform. Wenn ein Notebook mit dem Centrino-Sticker daherkommt (mein ThinkPad hat einen Intel CoreDuo und traegt diesen Aufkleber) heisst dies dass bestimmte Komponenten verbaut sind (siehe Link).

Zusaetzlich heisst das, aus eigener Erfahrung, dass alles wunderbar mit Linux laeuft.


----------



## zeja (10. Mai 2008)

Wollte euch noch für eure Antworten danken 

Mal schaun was son Celeron M zu Vista sagt


----------

